# بطاقة تعارف لاعضاء ومشرفين المنتدى



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

سلام ونعمة


كل سنة وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين طيبين وبخير بركة صيام السيدة العذراء تكون معنا جميعا

فكرة الموضوع خطرت على ذهنى  وهى اننا بنقضى وقت كبير فى المنتدى بنحكى ونتناقش بنستفيد كتير من اساتذتنا فى المنتدى والاعضاء اصحاب المكانة الرفيعة 
واحيانا بنفيد عن طريق طرح موضوع للنقاش كلنا بنتحاور ونطرح وجهات نظرنا الكبير بيفيد الصغير والصغير بيستفيد من الكبير وبتكون فى علاقة جميلة ونقاش  رائع بمحبة وود
 بشعر ان المنتدى زى الكنيسة الصغيرة على جهازى بكل ما يحتويه المنتدى من مواضيع روحية واجتماعية وترفيهية 
احيانا وبدون ما نشعر بيدخل علينا عضو جديد بيكون فى حالة ضيق ووحدة وبيلاقى كنيسة صغيرة واخوة واخوات بيلجىْ ليهم للاستمتاع بوقت فراغه معهم ودا حصل معايا انا شخصيا

وعلشان نكون اهل واسرة واحدة ونكون كلنا زى عيلة  وكنيسة الكترونيه صغيرة فكرت اننا نعمل فكرة بطاقات تعارف .. بمعنى انه مينفعش نتكلم ونحاور بعض ونحل مشاكل بعض احيانا واحنا نجهل الاشخاص دول هما مين؟؟
وكمان بتكون محرجة انى اسأل احد الاعضاء كام عمرك مثلا ولا من اى محافظة او مجال دراستك

كل عضو هيطرح عن نفسه سماته .. سنه  ... حالته الاجتماعية .. المواضيع اللى بيحب يكتب فيها ... اللى بيحب يقراها ... هوايته .. مجال عمله ... او دراسته 

واى حاجه ممكن تحبوا تضيفوها واى حاجه محرجة ومش حابين تكتبوها بلاش 
اقل حاجه نبقا عارفين اعمار بعض وبعتقد دا الطبيعى كاسرة بنقضى وقت طويل مع بعض فى المنتدى مستحب يكون فى تعارف بشكل اوضح

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم ونشارك كلنا  لكى تكون علاقتنا ببعض اكثر ترابط


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم : ميرا
السن : في اوائل العشرينات
الوظيفة : جاري البحث عن وظيفة
الاقسام المفضلة : كل الاقسام بلا استثناء
عرفينا بنفسك بقا


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*الاسم :  نيفيان   اسمى الحقيقى
السن :33  : برج العذراء
خريجة     :  تجارة  وحاليا بالبيت لا اعمل
الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوجة
هوايتى  :  القراءة وسماع الموسيقى  والترانيم    
اسكندرانية  
اكتر الاقسام بحبها قسم سؤال وجواب بستفيد جدا منه
وقسم المرشد الروحى
وبعد كده بتيجى بقا المواضيع فى قسم الشبابيات       *


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

اجدع ناس الاسكندرانية
اتشرفت بمعرفتك يا نيفو و كل سنة و انت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2013)

اوكي
ليا  عودة


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم جورج 
مواليد 86 يعنى لسه صغير
محاسب 
قاهرى  
الحالة الاجتماعيه : وحيد 
معنديش اقسام مفضله عندى مواضيع مفضله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

سلام المسيح
كل سنة وانتي طيوبة يانيفو
وموضوعك فكرته جميله

شوفي ياستي 
الاول فاضيه ولا لأ علشان انا هطول
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





الاسم : بتول .. يعني عاشت الاسامي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



مواليد: 86 يعني نفس السنه الكبيسة اللي اتولد فيها جورج
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



السن : 27 سنه الا اسبوع يعني العمر كله ليا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



البرج : برج الاســــد يعني خلي بالك من الزائير
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



المحافظة: القاهره يعني اجدع نااااااس ^,^
المؤهل الدراسي : انا بقول بلاش احراج احسن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الوظيفه : بشتغل في بيتنا وطالع عيني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الحاله الاجتماعيه : وحيده شريده ولا ارغب في الارتباط الان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



القسم المفضل في المنتدي : اقسملك بحب كل الاقسام
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هواياتي : منتدي الكنيسة وازعاج الاخرين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



الواني المفضله : الاسود والروز
اكلتي المفضله : البيتزا ومحشي ورق العنب وااو ^,^
مرنمي المفضل : بولس ملاك , وهايدي منتصر
مطربي المفصل : جـــورج وسوف احبه جدا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ها نسيت ايه نسيت ايه 
مش عارفه بقي بس لو عايزة تعرفي اي حاجه تاني
اديني ميذد


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

*موضوووووووع جميل يا نيفيان 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قمر
الدور عليا بقي
اسمي :ميرا 
سني:صغنونه خالص
محافظتي :الغربيه(يعني طنطاويه )اي خدمه....
حالتي:سنجل ناو
وظيفتي :لسه بدرس للاسف
قسمي المفضل: كلهم حلوين بس بحب اكتب كتير ف الصلاه
هوايتي:العزف ع الجيتار وسماع الترانيم
ترنيمتي بقي المفضله:صبرك طويل 
اكلتي المفضله:المكرونه  والبانيه بموت فيه
مرنمي المفضل :ابونا موسي رشدي
مرنمتي المفضله:منال سمير
المغني المفضل :الكينج محمد منير
المغنيه :اصاله  

ع ما اظن اني منسيتش حاجه ولا انتي كمان يا بتول ​​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> *موضوووووووع جميل يا نيفيان
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قمر
> الدور عليا بقي
> اسمي :ميرا
> ...


لا نسيت اهم حاجه عجبك كدا نيفيان تقول عليا ايه دلوقتي بكروت:smile01

مقاس الشوز بتاعتي : انا بلبس 37 برباط:smile02


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا نسيت اهم حاجه عجبك كدا نيفيان تقول عليا ايه دلوقتي بكروت:smile01
> 
> مقاس الشوز بتاعتي : انا بلبس 37 برباط:smile02



*هههههههه فعلا نسيناها 

وبسره يا باشا انا شكلك يا جميل نبقي نبدل بقي ها 
اوعي تنسيني
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> *هههههههه فعلا نسيناها
> 
> وبسره يا باشا انا شكلك يا جميل نبقي نبدل بقي ها
> اوعي تنسيني
> ​*


  مش عارفه ازاي حد ينسي حاجه مهمه زي دي اززززاي:smile02

وماله ياحبيبتي ندبل قصدي نبدل انا بحب الكوتشي اكتر بس اعملي حسابك:smile01


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه ازاي حد ينسي حاجه مهمه زي دي اززززاي:smile02
> 
> وماله ياحبيبتي ندبل قصدي نبدل انا بحب الكوتشي اكتر بس اعملي حسابك:smile01




*ايه الحظوظ ديه انا كده بجد هحسد وهقر كماااان
انا اصلا مبحبش الكوتشي وبلبس عالي عشان بعيد عنك قصيييره حبتين
يبقي كده متفقين يا باشا ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> *ايه الحظوظ ديه انا كده بجد هحسد وهقر كماااان
> انا اصلا مبحبش الكوتشي وبلبس عالي عشان بعيد عنك قصيييره حبتين
> يبقي كده متفقين يا باشا ​*


وده علي اساس اني طويله يعني:smile02
في مثل بيقولك
ماسخم من سيدي الا ستي :smile01
بس انا برتاح اكتر في الزحافي
وبعدين مالهم القصيرين اجدع ناس وربنا 
و4 جنيه يروقوهم في العيد:ura1:


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وده علي اساس اني طويله يعني:smile02
> في مثل بيقولك
> ماسخم من سيدي الا ستي :smile01
> بس انا برتاح اكتر في الزحافي
> ...



*اه ع رايك 

رفعتي من معنوياااااتي 
​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع جميل فكرة التعارف
ولكن العابرون لا يستطيعون كتابة اسامئهم الحقيقية
وكذلك المحافظة
الاسم المستعار/حبيب يسوع
السن/60سنة
الوظيفة ع المعاش والان ابدا فى عمل مشروع  حر
انا احب الاقسام الروحية اكثر
واحب قسم الشهادات وقسم الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

فكرة جميلة أوي بتخلينا نقرب من بعض

هشترك معاكو

اسمي : كيمو ( الشهرة )
السن : في العشرينات
البلد : مصر
الدين : مسيحي
الحالة : اعزب
السكن : مع العائلة
الشفيع : البابا شنودة الثالث

شكراً للموضوع


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (10 أغسطس 2013)

يوجد موضوع مشابه اسمه ( لقاء خاص )

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=78


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> اوكي
> ليا  عودة



منتظرينك وبشغف كليمو انت صاحب اللمسات الجميلة فى المنتدى


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الاسم جورج
> مواليد 86 يعنى لسه صغير
> محاسب
> قاهرى
> ...



اهلا بيك جورج عاشت الاسامى من احب الاسماء لدى كنت هسمى ابنى جورج  وعلشان فى العيلة فى جورج تانى سميت يوسف   اهلا بيك


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام المسيح
> كل سنة وانتي طيوبة يانيفو
> وموضوعك فكرته جميله
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه عسل يا توتا
مالك يا بنتى بتجاوبى بضمير اوى كده ليه انتى خايفة لتضربى ههههههههههه
عموما عاشت الاسامى يا توتا بموت فى اسم بتول
وكمان بموت فى البيتزا ورق العنب *_^


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلام المسيح
> كل سنة وانتي طيوبة يانيفو
> وموضوعك فكرته جميله
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه عسل يا توتا
مالك يا بنتى بتجاوبى بضمير اوى كده ليه انتى خايفة لتضربى ههههههههههه
عموما عاشت الاسامى يا توتا بموت فى اسم بتول
وكمان بموت فى البيتزا و ورق العنب *_^


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

mera22 قال:


> *موضوووووووع جميل يا نيفيان
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قمر
> الدور عليا بقي
> اسمي :ميرا
> ...



اهلا بيكى يا حبيبتى وكل سنة وانتى بخير وسعادة
زوءك حلوو  اوى


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع جميل فكرة التعارف
> ولكن العابرون لا يستطيعون كتابة اسامئهم الحقيقية
> وكذلك المحافظة
> الاسم المستعار/حبيب يسوع
> ...



ابى العزيز  .. ربنا يعطيك طول العمر والصحة
مقدرة طبعا وجهة نظر حضرتك وحتى صدقنى غير العابرين فى كتير مننا بيكون حريص وقلقان من انه يقول معلوماته حقيقية عن شخصيته وعلشان كده انا قولت اللى مش حابب يكتب اسمه بلاش
 هو مجرد تعارف على العمر الهواية ايه اجمل حاجه بيحب يقراها فى المنتدى ميولة مش اكتر من كده علشان حتى لما اجى اكلم حضرتك اقولك ابى الفاضل اجى اكلم ماما كاندى مثلا ابقا عارفة السن  انا او غيرى من الاعضاء ونقرب من وجهات النظر ومعرفتنا لاعمارنا وهوايتنا يجعلنا قريبين من بعض اكتر  .. دى كانت وجهت نظرى


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> فكرة جميلة أوي بتخلينا نقرب من بعض
> 
> هشترك معاكو
> 
> ...


اهلا بيك يا كيمو  الموضوع نور بيك


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم سوسو 

البلد من بلاد الدنيا الواسعه  

السن عايشه بقالى كتير  

اكلتى المفضله اللى يجوع ياكل اى حاجه 

المغنى والمغنيه والمرتل بحب اسمع اى حاجه

 اللى تفرق معايا الكلمه المنطوقه بالالحان المعزوفه 

=======​


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> الاسم سوسو
> 
> البلد من بلاد الدنيا الواسعه
> 
> ...



ههههههه ياااه انتى كده نورتى المحكمة ونورتى الموضوع كماان يا سوسو  اهلا بيكى


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ابى العزيز  .. ربنا يعطيك طول العمر والصحة
> مقدرة طبعا وجهة نظر حضرتك وحتى صدقنى غير العابرين فى كتير مننا بيكون حريص وقلقان من انه يقول معلوماته حقيقية عن شخصيته وعلشان كده انا قولت اللى مش حابب يكتب اسمه بلاش
> هو مجرد تعارف على العمر الهواية ايه اجمل حاجه بيحب يقراها فى المنتدى ميولة مش اكتر من كده علشان حتى لما اجى اكلم حضرتك اقولك ابى الفاضل اجى اكلم ماما كاندى مثلا ابقا عارفة السن  انا او غيرى من الاعضاء ونقرب من وجهات النظر ومعرفتنا لاعمارنا وهوايتنا يجعلنا قريبين من بعض اكتر  .. دى كانت وجهت نظرى



معاك حق نيفيان اوافقك فى الرأى 
نحن فى منتدى الكنيسة كأسرة واحدة فيجب على الاقل معرفة سن الشخص التى اخاطبه 
فى مرة وجدت مشاركة عضوة تخاطب عضو وتدعوه ( شوف يابنى ) وكان رده عليها ( انا فى سن والدك ) وطبعا قامت بالاعتذار فورا 
-----------------------
فأنا مضطر اشارك ( يلا انشالله ماحد حوش )


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> معاك حق نيفيان اوافقك فى الرأى
> نحن فى منتدى الكنيسة كأسرة واحدة فيجب على الاقل معرفة سن الشخص التى اخاطبه
> فى مرة وجدت مشاركة عضوة تخاطب عضو وتدعوه ( شوف يابنى ) وكان رده عليها ( انا فى سن والدك ) وطبعا قامت بالاعتذار فورا
> -----------------------
> فأنا مضطر اشارك ( يلا انشالله ماحد حوش )



ههههههههه طيب كويس انك اقتنعت بالمشاركة وفكرة الموضوع
لكن هى فين ؟؟؟ نسيت تكتبلنا ولا ايه:_


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههه طيب كويس انك اقتنعت بالمشاركة وفكرة الموضوع
> لكن هى فين ؟؟؟ نسيت تكتبلنا ولا ايه:close_tem



الاسم / ميلاد 
السن / 39 سنة 
الحالة الاجتماعية / اعزب 
المؤهل / بكالوريوس حاسب الى 
الوظيفة / صاحب عمل ( فى مجال الالكترونيات )
بحب كل اقسام المنتدى وبالاخص قسم القصص والعبر بحب اقرأة جميع القصص الموجودة فيه وصلت للصفحة رقم 150 ولسة .
هواياتى القرأة والنت 
وكان زمان ايام الدراسة كان عندى هواية غريبة شوية كنت بحب جدا ( الزرع ) كنت عامل سطوح البيت  بستان به جميع انواع النباتات
وكفاية كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم : لارا زى المسلسل التركى لارا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 السن :  عندى 18 سنة 

 البرج : برج الميزان 

  المحافظة:  البحيرة

  المؤهل الدراسي : فنون جميلة

  الوظيفه : بتنيل على عينى فى البيت بغسل المواعين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  الحاله الاجتماعيه :  اعزبة صغيرة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  القسم المفضل في المنتدي : كله كله 

  هواياتي :  الرسم والغناء

  الواني المفضله : الروز والاسود 

  اكلتي المفضله :بيتزا وبرجر وكفتة ورقاق 

  مرنمي المفضل : ماركو ممدوح

  مطربي المفضل : رامى جمال

 مطربتى المفضلة : اليسا​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

الوظيفه : بتنيل على عينى فى البيت بغسل المواعين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هههههههههههههههههه
معلش يالارا بس ابقي البسي جوانتي ياغاليه عشان ايدك مش تبوظ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الوظيفه : بتنيل على عينى فى البيت بغسل المواعين
> 
> 
> 
> ...




متخافيش يااوختشى وبحط كريمات بعديها كمان
امال ابوظ ايدى وانا لسة فى مقتبل الشباب :smile01​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

فكره جميله يانيفيان 
دايما مبدعه في كل مواضيعك
راجعه لك تاني ياقمره حالا 
عشان اشارك في الموضوع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

*الاسم : نانسي
هكمل 23 سنة اخر الشهر 
ليسانس اداب اجتماع
عاشقة للترانيم و الفوتوشوب 
المرنمة المفضلة : سارة معروف بلا منازع  
المرنم : ساتر ميخائيل و ماهر فايز
الاقسام المفضلة : العام و الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات و الصور و الترانيم طبعا
سماتى و صفاتى : عصبيييييييية و لاسعة  بس بحب الناس جداااااااا
حالتى الاجتماعية : بنى آدم عادى يعنى فى حالى
الوظيفة : بقيت عاطل حديثا *

* نسيت اقول انى اليكساوية و proud*
​


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الاسم / ميلاد
> السن / 39 سنة
> الحالة الاجتماعية / اعزب
> المؤهل / بكالوريوس حاسب الى
> ...



اهلا بيك استاذ ميلاد اتشرفنا جدا بمعرفتك
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك ويارب تقضى وقت جميل معانا فى المنتدى


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> الاسم : لارا زى المسلسل التركى لارا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اهلا بيكى يا بطوط  كل دا ولسه 18 سنة بس هههههه اومال لو وصلتى ل30 هتعملى فينا ايه :gun:
وبعدين مواعين ايه تلاقيهم كلهم طبقين وبتتحججى بالميه ومش بتغسليهم

هههههههه نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى كله بوجودك يا اروبة


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> فكره جميله يانيفيان
> دايما مبدعه في كل مواضيعك
> راجعه لك تاني ياقمره حالا
> عشان اشارك في الموضوع



ميرسى حبيبتى على الكلام الجميل ده الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك واكيد منتظرة مشاركتك اللى هتنور الموضوع كله


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الاسم : نانسي
> هكمل 23 سنة اخر الشهر
> ليسانس اداب اجتماع
> عاشقة للترانيم و الفوتوشوب
> ...



اهلا بيكى نانسى اتشرفنا بمعرفتك يا جميلة
احنا كده مشتركين فى اكتر من حاجه اليكس  وساتر ميخائيل وسارة معروف وان شاء الله تلاقى شغل قريب جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اهلا بيكى يا بطوط  كل دا ولسه 18 سنة بس هههههه اومال لو وصلتى ل30 هتعملى فينا ايه :gun:
> وبعدين مواعين ايه تلاقيهم كلهم طبقين وبتتحججى بالميه ومش بتغسليهم
> 
> هههههههه نورتى الموضوع والمنتدى كله بوجودك يا اروبة



طول عمرك بتفهمينى صح :smile01

لا حرام عليكى بيبقوا طبقين وحلة وطاسة ومعلقتين وكوباية شاى

كل دا بقى بتستهونى بيه 

بس برضه ادينى بتعلم امال اللى جاى فى السكة يقول عليا جاهلة 
مافهمش الطماطم من التفاح 
:smile01

وبعدين اية بقى اية بقى اية بقى ؟ اة عندى 18 سنة وبعمل فيكى كدة

لكن لو عندى 30 ماكنش هيبقى عايش فى المنتدى غيرى اصلا
هموت اللى فى المنتدى وافضل انا :smile01

لا بعد الشر عليكم ربنا يخليكم كلكم :t23:
​


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طول عمرك بتفهمينى صح :smile01
> 
> لا حرام عليكى بيبقوا طبقين وحلة وطاسة ومعلقتين وكوباية شاى
> 
> ...



طبقين وحلة وطاسة انتى بتعديهم يا بنتى
ربنا يستر يا لارا حاسة انك هتجيبى اجلنا وتاعدى فى المنتدى لوحدك تهيصى فيه ههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> طبقين وحلة وطاسة انتى بتعديهم يا بنتى
> ربنا يستر يا لارا حاسة انك هتجيبى اجلنا وتاعدى فى المنتدى لوحدك تهيصى فيه ههههه



بتفهمنى صح تانى:ura1:

لا انتى رهيبة على كدة

بتفهمينى من عينى

اشمعنا انا لما ببص فى عينى بشوف سمبوكسات :new6:

مابشوفش حاجة خالص 

انا مابحسدش انا بقر :smile01

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مميز فعلا ......


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> موضوع مميز فعلا ......




اشكرك ابى على مشاركتك الغالية

مشاركة حضرتك نورتنا كلنا ومبسوطة جدا ان الفكرة عجبت حضرتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل فعلا بفكرته والممتمع بالموضوع 
المشاركات الرائعه للاعضاء المتميزين
بالنسبه لهشام المهندس اغلب المعلومات مذكوره سابقا
لكن لابد ان يكون هناك جديد
الطول .. 180 سم
الوزن  .. 100 كغم
لون الشعر .... مممم ... الاغلب اسود
 الاقسام المفضله حوار الاديان
المهنه ... ما هو باين 
افتكرت الاختصاص هندسه معماريه
العمر بداية الاربعينات 
لون البشره ... مش اسمر ولا ابيض 
في اي كمان .. اذا نسيت حاجه فكروني
...

شكرا نيفيان على الموضوع المتميز
الرب يباركك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> في اي كمان .. اذا نسيت حاجه فكروني
> ...


*نسيت الحالة الاجتماعية يابرنس
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نسيت الحالة الاجتماعية يابرنس
> *​


وحضرتك نسيت كل حاجة:smile01


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




وحضرتك نسيت كل حاجة:smile01

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *بس كده من عينى
الديانه :مسيحى
الطائفه ارثوذكسى وبحب كل الطوائف الاخرى وبحترمها
الوطن :مصرى
السكن :صعيد مصر
السن:31 سنة
المهنة :مدرس رياضيات اعدادى 
الهواية :القراءه ثم القراءه
الحالة الاجتماعيه : اعزب 
عدد الاولاد: مش عارف
استاذى المفضل: القس عبد المسيح بسيط
هولى بايبل
اخرستوس انستى
الموقع المفضل: منتدى الكنيسة
الحالة النفسية :زى الزفت
فى حاجه نسيتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بس كده من عينى
> الديانه :مسيحى
> الطائفه ارثوذكسى وبحب كل الطوائف الاخرى وبحترمها
> الوطن :مصرى
> ...


لا ده جدا تمام جداا كنا فين وبقينا فين:smile01
فيه مثل بيقول
"الطشاش ولا العمي":smile01

ربنا يفرح قلبك استاذي ويعدل حالتك النفسية امين يارب .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2013)

> "الطشاش ولا العمي":smile01


*كل ده وطشاش ده مش ناقص الا انكم تقولولى حط صورة
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كل ده وطشاش ده مش ناقص الا انكم تقولولى حط صورة
> *​


لا فيه حاجات كتيرا مهمة وناقصه
بس احنا قلبنا ابيض ومش عايزين نتعب حضرتك معانا بقي:smile01


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا بفكرته والممتمع بالموضوع
> المشاركات الرائعه للاعضاء المتميزين
> بالنسبه لهشام المهندس اغلب المعلومات مذكوره سابقا
> لكن لابد ان يكون هناك جديد
> ...



يسعدنى جدا ان الموضوع عجبك يا باشمهندس
لكن حضرتك ناسى كتير طبعا هو اختيارى مش اجبارى انك تذكر اى معلومة تحبها
لكن بعتقد المعلومات المهمة حضرتك مقولتهاش  السن  الهواية   اسم هشام  حضرتك مسيحى؟؟واللى مايعرفك يجهلك
اهلا بيك


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وحضرتك نسيت كل حاجة:smile01



هههههههههه ايوه كده يا جماعة صحصحوا معايا 
فى ناس بتخوم  فى المشاركات  ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههه ايوه كده يا جماعة صحصحوا معايا
> فى ناس بتخوم  فى المشاركات  ههههههههه


ههههههههههه لا متقلقيش يانيفو
انا قاعده مصحصه لأي حد يدخل  يفكر انه يخوم بس:gun:
عامله زي شاويش نص الليل بالظبط:smile01


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> * *بس كده من عينى
> الديانه :مسيحى
> الطائفه ارثوذكسى وبحب كل الطوائف الاخرى وبحترمها
> ...


*
لالا تمام حضرتك هههه  ربنا معاك والحالة هتكون زى الفل باذن يسوع
وبعدين مدرس رياضيات يا محاسن الصدف اللى هيعوز اى درس خصوصى  استاذ سمعان موجود يا جماعة هنعمل دروس تقوية باذن يسوع مع بداية العام الدراسى
اى خدمة يا مستر  اتشرفنا بمعرفة حضرتك*


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههه لا متقلقيش يانيفو
> انا قاعده مصحصه لأي حد يدخل  يفكر انه يخوم بس:gun:
> عامله زي شاويش نص الليل بالظبط:smile01



ههههههههه حبيبتى يا توتا شطورة برافوا عليكى
فى ناس خايفة تقرب من الموضوع لحسن تتمسك تحرى ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههه حبيبتى يا توتا شطورة برافوا عليكى
> فى ناس خايفة تقرب من الموضوع لحسن تتمسك تحرى ههههههههههه


اه واخده بالي انا من الناس دي
بتبص عالموضوع من بعيد لبعيد وتجري معرفش ليه:smile01
شوفتي انا جريئة ازاي قولتلك كل حاجه عني حتي مقاس الشوز ياشيخه افتكرته:smile01


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه واخده بالي انا من الناس دي
> بتبص عالموضوع من بعيد لبعيد وتجري معرفش ليه:smile01
> شوفتي انا جريئة ازاي قولتلك كل حاجه عني حتي مقاس الشوز ياشيخه افتكرته:smile01



ههههههههههههه  انتى هو فى زيك دا انا موت من الضحك عليكى حسستينى انى وقفالك بعصايا وبقولك جاوبى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههههه  انتى هو فى زيك دا انا موت من الضحك عليكى حسستينى انى وقفالك بعصايا وبقولك جاوبى


هههههه تعيشي وتضحكي ياغاليه

لا بصي هي مش حكايه وقفالي بعصايا
بس انا من النوع اللي رغاي شوية ومش بتكسف خالص  اقول اي حاجه عني وخصوصا سني :smile01 لان فيه ناس كتير بتتكسف او مش بتحب تقول سنها وخصوصا البنوتات بس معرفش ليه يعني:thnk0001:
ده غير اني اصلا انا بحب كل اللي في المنتدي وبعتبرهم اسرتي التانيه وزي ماقولتي مينفعش نبقي بنتكلم مع بعض تقريبا يوميا ومنعرفش شوية معلومات حتي ولو بسيطه عن بعضنا
بس هي دي الفكرة:t23:


----------



## soul & life (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههه تعيشي وتضحكي ياغاليه
> 
> لا بصي هي مش حكايه وقفالي بعصايا
> بس انا من النوع اللي رغاي شوية ومش بتكسف خالص  اقول اي حاجه عني وخصوصا سني :smile01 لان فيه ناس كتير بتتكسف او مش بتحب تقول سنها وخصوصا البنوتات بس معرفش ليه يعني:thnk0001:
> ...



بالظبط هى دى كانت اساس الفكرة 
وحبيتن الصراحة والوضوح فيكى جداا علفكرة انا كمان كده بحب الشفافية والوضوح ومبعرفش اخبى اى حاجه حتى سنى مع انى خلاص قربت اخبيه :t23::t23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> بالظبط هى دى كانت اساس الفكرة
> وحبيتن الصراحة والوضوح فيكى جداا علفكرة انا كمان كده بحب الشفافية والوضوح ومبعرفش اخبى اى حاجه حتى سنى مع انى خلاص قربت اخبيه :t23::t23:


ايوة احلي حاجه الوضوحيه والشفوف يوه قصدي الشفافيه والوضوح:smile01
لا متخبيهوش انتي كدا زي الفل:t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم : رانا 
السن :28
الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوجة 
الطول : بلاش علشان الاحراج الكعب العالى شغال هههههههه
الديانة : مسيحية وافتخر 
الهوايات : سماع الموسيقى وشرب النسكافيه هههههههه 
المهنة : اعمل بالبيت 
البلد : مصر
المؤهل : معهد حاسب الى 
لو نسيت حاجة فكرونى بقى علشان الزهايمر شغال معايا ع طول 
موضوعك جميل نيفان ميرسى ليكى يا قمر علشان بتعرفينا ع بعض اكتر 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الاسم : رانا
> السن :28
> الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوجة
> الطول : بلاش علشان الاحراج الكعب العالى شغال هههههههه
> ...


اوووف اخيرا جيتي
انا كنت مستنياكي من زمان ياشيخه:smile01
نورتي المحكمة يابيبي:t4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوووف اخيرا جيتي
> انا كنت مستنياكي من زمان ياشيخه:smile01
> نورتي المحكمة يابيبي:t4:



ههههههههههه مش تبقى تيجى انتى مبتجيش ليه 
انا جيت اهو يا بيبى اى خدعة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه مش تبقى تيجى انتى مبتجيش ليه
> انا جيت اهو يا بيبى اى خدعة


بس علي فكره انتي نسيتي حاجه مهمة:thnk0001:


نسيتي رقم فونك
هو معايا علي فكره لو تحبي اكتبهولهم مفيش مشاكل:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس علي فكره انتي نسيتي حاجه مهمة:thnk0001:
> 
> 
> نسيتي رقم فونك
> هو معايا علي فكره لو تحبي اكتبهولهم مفيش مشاكل:smile01



هههههههههههههههه لا احياه النبى بلاش 
خليها عليكى المرة دى


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جمييييييييييييل جدااااااااااا وفكرته حلوة
اسمحولى اشارك معاكم واعرفكم بنفسى

الاسم : مايكل

السن : 23

البرج : برج الحمل

المحافظة : اسوان

المؤهل الدراسي : بكالريوس رقابة جودة

الوظيفه : حكومة مفيش ربنا يبعت .. لكن شغال فى شركة كمبيوتر فى مجال شبكات الانترنت

الحاله الاجتماعيه :  اعزب

القسم المفضل في المنتدي : مفيش قسم محدد .. بس بميل اوقات للعام والاعضاء المباركين واوقات الترفيهى على حسب يعنى 

هواياتي : الرسم والتأليف

اللون المفضل : الازرق 

المرنم المفضل : بولس ملاك وساتر ميخائيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

*انا نسيت شوية حاجات 
مطربى المفضل : اليسا وعمرو دياب
مرنمى المفضل : ساتر ميخائيل 
مرنمتى المفضلة : هايدى منتصر وفاديا بزى
لونى المفضل : الروز 
الاقسام المفضلة فى المنتدى : العام والاجتماعيات 



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا نسيت شوية حاجات
> مطربى المفضل : اليسا وعمرو دياب
> مرنمى المفضل : ساتر ميخائيل
> مرنمتى المفضلة : هايدى منتصر وفاديا بزى
> ...


برافو عليكي يابيبي

بس انتي وميكي نسيتوا حاجه مهما جداا
مقاس الشوز:thnk0001:

المفروض اننا نخمن يعني ولا ايه:smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم : مينا البطل
العمر : متروك للتخيل :new6:
الطول :175
الاكله المفضله : ورق عنب ومكرونه باشاميل وكبده وفراخ مشويه ولحمه مشويه

مطرب مفضل : الهضبه ، الفؤش ، تامر حسنى ، ابو وديع ، كاظم ، منير ، سركيس دياربى
المطربه المفضله : شيرين ، اصاله ، جنات ، هايدى منتصر
استايل اللبس : كاجول 
لون العيون : متروك للتخيل 
حاصل ع معهد لاسلكى 
الوظيفه : ع باب الله  
الطموح : لأازم ابقى مهندس شبكات بيتكلم انجليزى باحتراف فى خلال سنه ونص 
لو نسيت حاجه محدش يقولى :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> برافو عليكي يابيبي
> 
> بس انتي وميكي نسيتوا حاجه مهما جداا
> مقاس الشوز:thnk0001:
> ...


هههههههههه وليى الاحراج ده بقى 
انا مقاسى 39


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2013)

*نسيت اقول مقاس الشوز 47  
ومش هقول الطول علشان فيه قر وحسد 
قل اعوذ برب الفلق 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *نسيت اقول مقاس الشوز 47
> ومش هقول الطول علشان فيه قر وحسد
> قل اعوذ برب الفلق
> *​


ههههههههههههه وعلى كدا بتلاقى مقاسك بقى 
طالما مقاس الشوز كدا 
يبقى طولك اكيد مترين ونص ههههههه


​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 أغسطس 2013)

* ياجماعة انا لى راء مختلف . الموضوع دة  مدخل الى ناس كتيرة وهيسبب مشاكل كتيرة لان فى ناس  مريضة  كتيرة واصحاب نفوس ضعيفة  هتستغل البيانات دى فى التعامل هيكون سهل الدخول الى اصحاب البيانات بسهولة جدا  وهيكون قادرا على رسم شخصية  الفرد اللى يتعامل معه بسهولة ويقدر يخطط  قدرته على التفكير  وخصوصا اخوتنا البنات  اللى كل واحدة كاتبة حتى مقاس الشوز بتاعها كمان
 ارجو حذف الموضوع بكل  مشاركته وليس الغلق فقط  ونسف التوبيك دى تماما 
                        حفاظا على اخوتنا البنات وحياة الاخرين   
                        ارجو الحذف الموضوع  تماما ومشاركات الاعضاء فيه  انتم بتتعملوا مع عالم افتراضى لاتعلموا مين صح ومين غلط   
  اتمنى اكون  اوضح وجهة نظرى  وشكرا ليكم ​* *ارجو حذف التوبيك  كاملا وبمشاركات كمان وليس الغلق*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ياجماعة انا لى راء مختلف . الموضوع دة  مدخل الى ناس كتيرة وهيسبب مشاكل كتيرة لان فى ناس  مريضة  كتيرة واصحاب نفوس ضعيفة  هتستغل البيانات دى فى التعامل هيكون سهل الدخول الى اصحاب البيانات بسهولة جدا  وهيكون قادرا على رسم شخصية  الفرد اللى يتعامل معه بسهولة ويقدر يخطط  قدرته على التفكير  وخصوصا اخوتنا البنات  اللى كل واحدة كاتبة حتى مقاس الشوز بتاعها كمان
> ارجو حذف الموضوع بكل  مشاركته وليس الغلق فقط  ونسف التوبيك دى تماما
> حفاظا على اخوتنا البنات وحياة الاخرين
> ارجو الحذف الموضوع  تماما ومشاركات الاعضاء فيه  انتم بتتعملوا مع عالم افتراضى لاتعلموا مين صح ومين غلط
> ...




ايه يعمنا الادغال اللى دخلتنا فيها دى
هو حد كتب رقم تليفونه ولا اميله حتى 
دى اكتر ناس كاتبه كاتبه الاسم فردى والمحافظه !
وبعدين مقاس الشوز والكلام ده ع سبيل الهزار:fun_lol:


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الاسم : رانا
> السن :28
> الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوجة
> الطول : بلاش علشان الاحراج الكعب العالى شغال هههههههه
> ...



اهلا بيكى يا رورو عاشت الاسامى حبيبتى
الموضوع نور بيكى وعلفكرة انا كمان كنت مستنياكى ههههه
يا مسهل ابعت يارب


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

max mike قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييل جدااااااااااا وفكرته حلوة
> اسمحولى اشارك معاكم واعرفكم بنفسى
> 
> الاسم : مايكل
> ...



اهلا بيك يا مايكل نورتنا وشرفتنا
ربنا معاك ويارب تحقق كل اللى بتحلم بيه قريب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم : بيتر 


الشهره : جوكر

السن : عندى 16 سنة 

البرج : برج السرطان

المحافظة: القاهره

المؤهل الدراسي : صنايع 5 سنين

الوظيفه : فاشل وفاضي :t39:

الحاله الاجتماعيه : اعزب

القسم الي بحب اكتب فيه : المنتدي العام والاخبار


القسم الي بحب اقراء فيه :القصص وباقي الاقسام

هواياتي : الكتابه والانترنت

الواني المفضله : احمر وازرق واسود

اكلتي المفضله :فراخ  واي اكل يجي قصادي ^_^

مرنمي المفضل : فريق المس ايدينا


مرنمه المفضله : فيفيان ، هايدي منتصر ،فاديه بزي

مطربي المفضل : جورج وسوف ، حماقي ، تامر عاشور ، رامي جمال ، سمسم شهاب

مطربتى المفضلة : اليسا ، اصاله ، امال ماهر ، جنات




:flowers:​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الاسم : مينا البطل
> العمر : متروك للتخيل :new6:
> الطول :175
> الاكله المفضله : ورق عنب ومكرونه باشاميل وكبده وفراخ مشويه ولحمه مشويه
> ...


اهلا بيك يا مون  على اسم اخويا مينا وبدلعه مون
علفكرة انت نسيت اهم حاجه بس مش هقولك عليها هسيبها
للتخيل:new6:


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ياجماعة انا لى راء مختلف . الموضوع دة  مدخل الى ناس كتيرة وهيسبب مشاكل كتيرة لان فى ناس  مريضة  كتيرة واصحاب نفوس ضعيفة  هتستغل البيانات دى فى التعامل هيكون سهل الدخول الى اصحاب البيانات بسهولة جدا  وهيكون قادرا على رسم شخصية  الفرد اللى يتعامل معه بسهولة ويقدر يخطط  قدرته على التفكير  وخصوصا اخوتنا البنات  اللى كل واحدة كاتبة حتى مقاس الشوز بتاعها كمان
> ارجو حذف الموضوع بكل  مشاركته وليس الغلق فقط  ونسف التوبيك دى تماما
> حفاظا على اخوتنا البنات وحياة الاخرين
> ارجو الحذف الموضوع  تماما ومشاركات الاعضاء فيه  انتم بتتعملوا مع عالم افتراضى لاتعلموا مين صح ومين غلط
> ...



اخى المحترم خوفك وقلقك على البنات طبعا دا شىء رائع
لكن خلينا نكون عقلانيين شوية  لما انا كتبت اسمى الحقيقى نيفيان ومحافظتى  ومش الكل كمان ذكر هو من اى محافظة كده انا عرفت انا مين ولا فى كام اسكندرانية اسمها كده 
مش عارفه ليه بكلامك دا فكرتنى بالمقولة اللى خنقتنا سنين ودايما بيقولها  بعض الناس  خلينا مشيين جانب الحيط مع انه ممكن يكون الحيط دا اخطر من اى شىء فى الدنيا ممكن يصادفنا
مفيهاش حاجه انك تكتب اسمك ولو مش عاوز الحقيقى بلاش تكتب هوايتك ولو على مقاس الشوز بلاش يا بنات ههههههه
كمان انت بنفسك قيمت الموضوع وكتبتلى انه هايل والكل حب الفكرة وانا بصراحة شايفة ان الموضوع نجح فى انه يسيب بسمة حلوة وروح جميلة بينا كلنا وعرفنا على بعض بشكل اوضح ولو سمحتم اى حد تحصله اى مشكله بسبب انه كتب اى معلومة عنه هنا يتفضل يبلغ مشرف القسم ويتم غلق الموضوع فورا ونسفه كمان علشان يوليوس ميبقاش قلقان 
اهلا بيك كنت اتمنى انك تعرفنا على نفسك بشكل اوضح من كده:love45:


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> الاسم : بيتر
> 
> 
> الشهره : جوكر
> ...




اهلا بيك يا بيبو .. طيب بصوا بالذمة علشان تعرفوا انى معايا حق 
الاخ بيتر دا  من اسمه كده ملاك حزين انا كنت بعتقد انه فوق الثلاثين
عموما انت نورتنا يا بيتر وممكن تكون فاضى حاليا اه لكن مش هنسمحلك تقول على نفسك فاشل باذن يسوع قريب جدا هتثبت لنفسك وللكل ان ولاد يسوع مينفعشس يكونوا فاشلين ابدا
ربنا معاك وبفرح قلبك وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه فى حياتك:flowers:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اهلا بيك يا بيبو .. طيب بصوا بالذمة علشان تعرفوا انى معايا حق
> الاخ بيتر دا  من اسمه كده ملاك حزين انا كنت بعتقد انه فوق الثلاثين
> عموما انت نورتنا يا بيتر وممكن تكون فاضى حاليا اه لكن مش هنسمحلك تقول على نفسك فاشل باذن يسوع قريب جدا هتثبت لنفسك وللكل ان ولاد يسوع مينفعشس يكونوا فاشلين ابدا
> ربنا معاك وبفرح قلبك وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه فى حياتك:flowers:



ميرسي جدا ليكي
30 سنه ليه بس 
دا انا كله بيقول عليا صغير ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ميرسي جدا ليكي
> 30 سنه ليه بس
> دا انا كله بيقول عليا صغير ^_^




صغير مين بس ياجدوعان
دا كبير وبيتنكر :new6::new6:

انا اللى دخلنى اتكلم معاك دلوقتى تجبنى من شعرى :fun_oops:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> صغير مين بس ياجدوعان
> دا كبير وبيتنكر :new6::new6:
> 
> انا اللى دخلنى اتكلم معاك دلوقتى تجبنى من شعرى :fun_oops:
> ​



ههههههههههههههه


:boxing:ايه الي جابك توبيك الناس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> :boxing:ايه الي جابك توبيك الناس




عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى
كنت معدية قولت اجى اخد الجمعية :fun_lol:
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ميرسي جدا ليكي
> 30 سنه ليه بس
> دا انا كله بيقول عليا صغير ^_^




لا انا قصدت اوصل ان دا كان انطباعى الاول على اليوزر اللى انت مختاره
وكان مخالف للحقيقة تماما لانك طلعت 16 سنة بس العمر كله ليك مع يسوع


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> :boxing:ايه الي جابك توبيك الناس




لارا حبيبتى انتى هنا هههههه
لا ماهى لارا لزقة فى كل المواضيع يا بيبو عادى يعنى:t17:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههه
^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> لارا حبيبتى انتى هنا هههههه
> لا ماهى لارا لزقة فى كل المواضيع يا بيبو عادى يعنى:t17:



بقى كدة ياسوعاد
طيييييييييييييييييب :boxing:
​


----------



## mary naeem (12 أغسطس 2013)

*الاسم :  ماري نعيم
  خريجة     :  مهندسة
 الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوجة وعندي ولدين
 هوايتى  :  القراءة والسباحة *
*االقاهرة (جانبي اعتصام رابعة)
 اكتر الاقسام بحبها قسم المرشد الروحى
*


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *الاسم :  ماري نعيم
> خريجة     :  مهندسة
> الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوجة وعندي ولدين
> هوايتى  :  القراءة والسباحة *
> ...





اهلا بيكى مارى نورتى ربنا يخليلك اولادك
ويعيينك ويبعد عنكم كل شر


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه اغيب 48 ساعة عن الموضوع القى التعليقات دية كلها، يعني الموضوع من يومين واقعد اسبوع اقرأ التعليقات يا لهوتيني هههههههههههههههه
عموماً مش عارف اقول ايه تاني واعرف نفسي ازاي لأني اتهريت تعريف وعزومة على موضوعات كتيييييييييييير فيها تعريف، ده طبعاً حصل في منتديات كتير ومش اعتقد هاضيف جديد
لكن طبعاً اسمي وسني معروف وقابلت ناس كتيييييييييييير تبع المنتدى من هنا وهناك واتهريت عزايم لدرجة بقيت اشترط للي هايقابلني انه ممنوع العزومة هههههههههه قربت ابقى فيل صغطط ومقاس الشوذ هابقى 98 ونصف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً لأن الأخت العزيزة نيفيان اللي عزمتني على الموضوع ومش اقدر اقول لها لأ خالص علشان كده دخلت، بس متأخر شوية ومش متخيل ان التعليقات ديه كلها هنا...


 عموماً اسمي معروف للكل أيمن
 وقربت ابقى عجوز كلها 3 شهور وابقى 47 سنة رغم أني ماقبلتش حد مقتنع بسني خالص
 أقطن قاهرة المعز الدين الفاطمي ههههههههههههه
 اشتغلت حاجات كتير قوي من ضمنها [ مدير مخازن - ديكور مسرح أطفال - تصميم وتنفيذ ملابس سواريه وأفراح، وملابس أطفال - مدير حضانة ... وحاجات تانية كتير صعب اكتب كل حاجة بقى كفاية كده وخلاص ]
 بس دلوقتي ممنوع من العمل حالياً وبذل المجهود، رغم من أنه بقى مافيش شغل أصلاً، ما علينا
 أحب القراة طبعاً بس النظر بقى ما فيش واضطريت البس نظارة قراءه
 احب اكتب شعر على قدي قوي قوي (مش شاعر يعني زي ما الناس فاكره بل كتير بيبالغوا بس علشان شركة المحبة اللي بنا فبيدَّعوا عليَّ إني شاعر )
 احب الفن والرسم والتصميم والنحت على الإسفنج، رغم من إني مش مقتنع إني مصمم
 أحب الموسيقى الكلاسيك العالمية
 بالنسبة بقى للحياة مع الله موضوع تاني مش مجاله اتكلم فيه هنا 
 ده باختصار شديد لأني اعتقد قلت كتير قوي في أماكن كتييييييييييير في المنتدى، وشكراً للأخت العزيزة نيفيان على تعب محبتها الدائم، النعمة معكم جميعاً آمين


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه اغيب 48 ساعة عن الموضوع القى التعليقات دية كلها، يعني الموضوع من يومين واقعد اسبوع اقرأ التعليقات يا لهوتيني هههههههههههههههه
> عموماً مش عارف اقول ايه تاني واعرف نفسي ازاي لأني اتهريت تعريف وعزومة على موضوعات كتيييييييييييير فيها تعريف، ده طبعاً حصل في منتديات كتير ومش اعتقد هاضيف جديد
> لكن طبعاً اسمي وسني معروف وقابلت ناس كتيييييييييييير تبع المنتدى من هنا وهناك واتهريت عزايم لدرجة بقيت اشترط للي هايقابلني انه ممنوع العزومة هههههههههه قربت ابقى فيل صغطط ومقاس الشوذ هابقى 98 ونصف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




الشكر لحضرتك يا استاذ ايمن لانك تواضعت وشاركت معنا فى الموضوع المتواضع اللى على اده ده
ثانيا  احنا كلنا متشوقين نعرف معلومات عن حضرتك  لانك كتير بتبهرنا بكتاباتك الروحية واشعارك واحساسك الرائع  وبترشدنا وتنصحنا كتير وانا عن نفسى مكنتش اعرف اى حاجه عن حضرتك غير  الاسم والسن من بروفيل حضرتك 
ربنا يارب يعطيك الصحة والعافية  ويباركك ودايما تمتعنا بموهبتك  الجميلة .


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا يا نيفيان 
ميرسى علشان عرفتينا بالناس الجميله


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا نيفيان
> ميرسى علشان عرفتينا بالناس الجميله






نورتى ماريا وميرسى للكل لان الكل مشارك فى الموضوع ومن غيركم كلكم مكنش هيكون له اى معنى الموضوع جميل بيكم
منتظرة مشاركتك :flowers:


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الشكر لحضرتك يا استاذ ايمن لانك تواضعت وشاركت معنا فى الموضوع المتواضع اللى على اده ده
> ثانيا  احنا كلنا متشوقين نعرف معلومات عن حضرتك  لانك كتير بتبهرنا بكتاباتك الروحية واشعارك واحساسك الرائع  وبترشدنا وتنصحنا كتير وانا عن نفسى مكنتش اعرف اى حاجه عن حضرتك غير  الاسم والسن من بروفيل حضرتك
> ربنا يارب يعطيك الصحة والعافية  ويباركك ودايما تمتعنا بموهبتك  الجميلة .



ربنا يخليكي والموضوع مش تواضع ولا حاجة، هاتواضع على ايه يعني !!!!
عموماً كلمة حضرتك دية دايماً باشعرها غريبة قوي عليَّ، يمكن علشان كانت ليَّ علاقة بالأطفال قوية وربيت اطفال كتير، واشتغلت في حضانة فترة ومش حد قالهالي كتير، فباستغربها قوي لما باسمعها، وعموماً قبل ما حد كان يعرف سني الكل كان بيناديني باسمي عادي بس للأسف لما عرفوا بقى حطوا زعبوط فوق الكلام اسمه حضرتك، ما عولينا بقى ههههههههه

المهم أنا اسعدني وشرفني دعوتك كما شرفني إني أكون أخ للكل واتعرف على الجميع، واشعر إني أصغركم لا اتضاعاً بل كأخ في بيت كبير كله إخوة أعزاء عندي جداً ولا فرق بين واحد وآخر أو أخ أو أخت، فكل واحد هنا مميز بشخصيته وله مكانته الخاصة للغاية، والكل هنا بينشأ لحن حلو تحسي لما يغيب حد اللحن بيبقى ناقص كتير.. 

بكل أمانة تشرفت بالكل وسعدت باللقاء جداً، ربما مش عرفت اعرف عن نفسي لأني مش متعود بموضوع التعريف ده، رغم يمكن عرفت نفسي في المنتدى يجي 30 مرة بس باحس كل مرة أني أول مرة اعرف نفسي، لا من أجل تعريفي في حد ذاته، بل من أجل معرفتي بكل من دعاني وشعوري اننا إخوة هو اللي بيخليني أقدَّر الدعوة جداً والقاها ملزمة لي، كوني مع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد في تمام الصحة والعافية آمين
​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> برافو عليكي يابيبي
> 
> بس انتي وميكي نسيتوا حاجه مهما جداا
> مقاس الشوز:thnk0001:
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههه
طاب انا بقى مقاس الشوز بتاعى 44​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> طاب انا بقى مقاس الشوز بتاعى 44​*



طيب انت كدة شوية وهتلبس شنط فى رجلك :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
يخربيتى هاتجاب من شعرى دلوقتى :new6:
​


----------



## max mike (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب انت كدة شوية وهتلبس شنط فى رجلك :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> يخربيتى هاتجاب من شعرى دلوقتى :new6:
> ​



*هههههههههههه مش هتوصل لدرجة الشنط ومقاسى متوفر على فكرة ومبتعبش فيه

خافى على نفسك واهدى شوية​​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش هتوصل لدرجة الشنط ومقاسى متوفر على فكرة ومبتعبش فيه
> 
> خافى على نفسك واهدى شوية​​*



هو انا نطقت
انا كنت بقول رايى الشخصى
:fun_lol::fun_lol:
ولعلمك بقى متقدرش تجبنى من شعرى فى قانون يابابا يجبلى حقى :new6:
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع نيفيان
تسلم الأيادى
سبب عدم مشاركتى المرة اللى عدت إنى كنت مشغول شويه فى الشغل
وعلى العموم جار تحميل البيانات .....
الإسم : مينا
السن : داخل على 26 سنة
المهنة : مفتش آثار مصرية ( وشغل تانى بعد الظهر زى أغلب الشباب المصرى المطحون)
أكتر قسم متابعه فى المنتدى ( قسم المرئيات والأفلام المسيحية) ومتابعه عاديه لباقى الأقسام
شفيعى : أكيد معروف من إسمى فى المنتدى
بحب أسمع الألحان القبطية والترانيم خصوصاً الحزينه مش عارف ليه
مبحبش الأغانى على الإطلاق ( إلا بعض الأغانى الوطنيه اللى كانت بتذاع وقت الثورة ) ودى طبيعه صدقونى مش تزمت

كفايه كده
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2013)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> موضوع رائع نيفيان
> تسلم الأيادى
> سبب عدم مشاركتى المرة اللى عدت إنى كنت مشغول شويه فى الشغل
> وعلى العموم جار تحميل البيانات .....
> ...



اهلا بيك يا مينا عاشت الاسامى اسم اخويا مينا
ربنا يعيينك فى شغلك علفكرة شغلتك جميلة اوى كان نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الاثار
بنبهر بشكلها وبحب اقرا كتير عنها
ربنا معاك ويسعدك الموضوع نور بمشاركتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> يسعدنى جدا ان الموضوع عجبك يا باشمهندس
> لكن حضرتك ناسى كتير طبعا هو اختيارى مش اجبارى انك تذكر اى معلومة تحبها
> لكن بعتقد المعلومات المهمة حضرتك مقولتهاش  السن  الهواية   اسم هشام  حضرتك مسيحى؟؟واللى مايعرفك يجهلك
> اهلا بيك



نعم اكرر اعجابي بالفكره وتطبيقها من قبل الاعضاء المشاركين
اما الاسماء فهذا موضوع يطول الشرح فيه فالاسماء العربيه ليست حصرا على ديانه معينه مثل اسم مريم وبتول 
وللاختصار اعرف مسيحيين باسم علي وعلاء المشتق منه  وهاشم وصلاح وفلاح والكثير 
اما اذا سؤالك عن الدين فالموضوع يختلف ....!!!
والاجايه لاحقا بالجزء الثاني من البطاقه التعريفيه
وتكرم عيونك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نعم اكرر اعجابي بالفكره وتطبيقها من قبل الاعضاء المشاركين
> اما الاسماء فهذا موضوع يطول الشرح فيه فالاسماء العربيه ليست حصرا على ديانه معينه مثل اسم مريم وبتول
> وللاختصار اعرف مسيحيين باسم علي وعلاء المشتق منه  وهاشم وصلاح وفلاح والكثير
> اما اذا سؤالك عن الدين فالموضوع يختلف ....!!!
> ...




ايوة يلا بقى يااستاذ هشام
عاوزين البطاقة الشخصية كلها تنزل قدامى هنا :fun_lol:
مستنياك :flowers:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ياجماعة انا لى راء مختلف . الموضوع دة  مدخل الى ناس كتيرة وهيسبب مشاكل كتيرة لان فى ناس  مريضة  كتيرة واصحاب نفوس ضعيفة  هتستغل البيانات دى فى التعامل هيكون سهل الدخول الى اصحاب البيانات بسهولة جدا  وهيكون قادرا على رسم شخصية  الفرد اللى يتعامل معه بسهولة ويقدر يخطط  قدرته على التفكير  وخصوصا اخوتنا البنات  اللى كل واحدة كاتبة حتى مقاس الشوز بتاعها كمان
> ارجو حذف الموضوع بكل  مشاركته وليس الغلق فقط  ونسف التوبيك دى تماما
> حفاظا على اخوتنا البنات وحياة الاخرين
> ارجو الحذف الموضوع  تماما ومشاركات الاعضاء فيه  انتم بتتعملوا مع عالم افتراضى لاتعلموا مين صح ومين غلط
> ...


اولا شعور جميل منك يايوليوس انك تكون خايف علينا بكل هذا القدر
انما احنا مكتبناش اي حاجه تخلي اي انسان يوصل لينا
يعني انا كتب اسمي بتول  " ومكتبتش اسمي بالكامل"ومن القااهره "ومحدتش المنطقه"
اكيد القاهره فيها الف بنت اسمها بتول مين يعني اللي هيفضل يدور عليا وهو ميعرفش غير اسمي علشان يأذيني مثلا؟!
ثانيا احنا بنكتب مقاس الشوز كانوع من الهزار زي ماقلك اخونا مينا البطل 
يعني مفيش اي اثبات شخصية قوي يخلي اي مخلوق يوصلي اوي يوصل لأي حد بسهولة لا رقم فون ولا بريد الكتروني ولا خلافه
مع احترامي لرأيك الغالي ولرغبتك المحترمة في حذف الموضوع
 انما انا شايفه انه موضوع مفيد ومهم بنسبه كبيرة لكل الناس اللي موجوين في المنتدي لاننا "اسرة واحده"

يلا بقي جمد قلبك كدا ياراجل وقلنا اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ومقاس شوزك:fun_lol:


oesi no قال:


> *نسيت اقول مقاس الشوز 47
> ومش هقول الطول علشان فيه قر وحسد
> قل اعوذ برب الفلق
> *​





max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> طاب انا بقى مقاس الشوز بتاعى 44​*


طيب وبالنسبه للمقاسات المستعصية دي ياجماعه
ياتري بتبقي جاهزة ولا عمولة:fun_lol:


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ايوة يلا بقى يااستاذ هشام
> عاوزين البطاقة الشخصية كلها تنزل قدامى هنا :fun_lol:
> مستنياك :flowers:
> ​



الموضوع كبير باين يا لارا 
انا بفكر اعمل البطاقه على اجزاء زي مسلسلات رمضان بس مش لاقي المنتج


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الموضوع كبير باين يا لارا
> انا بفكر اعمل البطاقه على اجزاء زي مسلسلات رمضان بس مش لاقي المنتج



انا هنتجه
يلا انشا الله ماحد حوش :fun_lol:
يلا عاوزة اقول سين سؤال القى الاعترافات تنزل :new6:
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا هنتجه
> يلا انشا الله ماحد حوش :fun_lol:
> يلا عاوزة اقول سين سؤال القى الاعترافات تنزل :new6:
> ​



طيب ماشي سؤال بجواب واللي يجاوب يسأل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> طيب ماشي سؤال بجواب واللي يجاوب يسأل



لالالا معلش عرفنا بنفسك الاول وبعدين اقعد اعلق انا على كل نقطة
اصلى رخيمة :new6:
​


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا هنتجه
> يلا انشا الله ماحد حوش :fun_lol:
> يلا عاوزة اقول سين سؤال القى الاعترافات تنزل :new6:
> ​



وأنا اول المشاهدين بس الأخ الحلو هشام يكمل
انا مستني اشوف المسلسل بقى مش كده يعني
جبت العيلة وقاعدين





ههههههههههههههه كمل يا جميل واتكل على الله
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لالالا معلش عرفنا بنفسك الاول وبعدين اقعد اعلق انا على كل نقطة
> اصلى رخيمة :new6:
> ​



ده في ناس جبنات بشكل
قوي قلبك وخليها على الله


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> وأنا اول المشاهدين بس الأخ الحلو هشام يكمل
> انا مستني اشوف المسلسل بقى مش كده يعني
> جبت العيلة وقاعدين
> 
> ...




معلش يا حبيبي انت اول الناس عارف كل الاجزاء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ده في ناس جبنات بشكل
> قوي قلبك وخليها على الله



لا اصل نيفان ممكن تتدخل تجبنى من شعراتى الحلوين الناعمين دول وتمسح بيا بلاط المنتدى :new6:
امى وعارفها ( اسالنى انا ) :fun_lol:​


----------



## aymonded (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> معلش يا حبيبي انت اول الناس عارف كل الاجزاء



انا لازلت مستني برضو اشوف الجديد، بلاش تزوغ ههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

خلصونا بقى ماتخلوش الواحد يخرج عن شعوره :new6::new6:
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا اصل نيفان ممكن تتدخل تجبنى من شعراتى الحلوين الناعمين دول وتمسح بيا بلاط المنتدى :new6:
> امى وعارفها ( اسالنى انا ) :fun_lol:​



شخصيا مستعد سؤال بجواب وسؤال 
غير كده البطاقه موجوده من زمان
ونيفيان خليها عليا عاوزه تعرف الدين وانا عضو مبارك


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> خلصونا بقى ماتخلوش الواحد يخرج عن شعوره :new6::new6:
> ​



الطريق طويل وكلو مطبات وتكاتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الطريق طويل وكلو مطبات وتكاتك



انهم يخترعون مطبات جديدة فماذا نحن فاعلون !!!!!!!! :fun_lol:
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> انا لازلت مستني برضو اشوف الجديد، بلاش تزوغ ههههههههه
> ​



هههههه
 ازوغ من ايه وليه
انا افوت بالحدبد وخليه يبتسم


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

الجزء الثاني من البطاقه التعريفيه 
لهشام المهندس
الدين
مسيحي ابااا عن جد
الطائفه
سريان ارثوذكسي
نلتقي بالاجزاء وحسب الطلب
اه لحظه
في طلب عن الحاله الاجتماعيه
قريباااااااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الجزء الثاني من البطاقه التعريفيه
> لهشام المهندس
> الدين
> مسيحي ابااا عن جد
> ...


يالهوووووووى دا هينقطنا بالكلام :new6:
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

معلش يا جماعه في احبئه هنا ابتدأت تقييم المشاركات الخاصه بالاجزاء وده سيعطينا اكيد حوافز لاكمال الاجزاء بمعادله متساويه واي خدمه انا جاهز ولازال عرض الانتاج قائم العمليه فيها مربحه


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أغسطس 2013)

قريبا جدااااا
الجزء الثالث
الحاله الاجتماعيه 
اكيد بكره 
عملي يبدا بعد 6 ساعات 
تصبحوا على خير وبركه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> قريبا جدااااا
> الجزء الثالث
> الحاله الاجتماعيه
> اكيد بكره
> ...



وانت من اهله استاذى
هستنى الجزء الجديد بكرة :flowers:​


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> قريبا جدااااا
> الجزء الثالث
> الحاله الاجتماعيه
> اكيد بكره
> ...



ما كان من الاول يا باشمهندس لازم البطاقة تنزل على اجزاء كده هههههههههه  عموما اهلا وسهلا بيك كلنا حابين نتعرف عليك عن  قرب منتظرين الجزء الثالث


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ما كان من الاول يا باشمهندس لازم البطاقة تنزل على اجزاء كده هههههههههه  عموما اهلا وسهلا بيك كلنا حابين نتعرف عليك عن  قرب منتظرين الجزء الثالث





شايفك سعيده وههههه وكمان من الاول وعموما واهلا وسهلا  وعن قرب ... كل ده وما فيش تقييم لهشام 
ماشي يانيفيان وانا كمان حابب اتعرف على الجميع  دون استثناء
مع بعض التحفظات طبعا
وناتي للجزء الثالث للمتابعين طبعا وغير المتابعين 
انا بصراحه يوم امس اسعدت واستمعت بمحبه الاعضاء المشاركين معايا 
يارب ديم المحبه دايما بين قلوبنا


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 أغسطس 2013)

الجزء الثالث 
الحاله الاجتماعيه لهشام المهندس
هو باين طبعا مافيش كلام
والاحتمالات قائمه

اما اعزب 

او متزوج 

او مطلق 

او ارمل

لذلك اسمحوا لي ببعض الاقتباسات من المشاركات هنا بالموضوع
كاجابه لهذه المعطيات الدقيقه

والامر مترووووووووووووك للتخيل ....!!!!!
كده تمام


----------



## soul & life (14 أغسطس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الجزء الثالث
> الحاله الاجتماعيه لهشام المهندس
> هو باين طبعا مافيش كلام
> والاحتمالات قائمه
> ...



ايه حكاية التخيل دى التخيل كتر اوى الايام دى يا جماعة:thnk0001:


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم :  سامح الشهير بـ مينا 
السن : 21 سنة
البرج : الحمـل
المحافظة: الجيــزة
المؤهل الدراسي : طالب جامعي
الحاله الاجتماعية : عندكـ عروسة 
هواياتي : التمثيل، الكورال، لعب كرة القدم
مرنمي المفضل : هايدي منتصر، فيفيان السودانية
مطربي المفصل : إليسا، أمال ماهر 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

عارف انت بتفكرنى بااية ياثامح
بفيلم رمضان ابو العلمين حمودة
لما الواد قاله امى وستى كانوا بيتخانقوا هى كانت عاوزة تسمينى رامز والتانية عاوزة امير
رامز وامير رامز وامير رامز وامير
وبعدين راح هنيدى قاله يعنى انا لما اناديك اقوالك اية ؟
قاله قولى :
 ياجلالالالالالالالالالالال 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soul & life (15 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> الاسم :  سامح الشهير بـ مينا
> السن : 21 سنة
> البرج : الحمـل
> المحافظة: الجيــزة
> ...



اهلا بيك يا مينا و عاشت الاسامى يا سامح :flowers:
اتشرفنا بمعرفتك جدا ونورت الموضوع


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههه

كلامي لـ لارا رورو و لـ اي حد متلغبط : خلاصة الموضوع إن أبويا وأمي اختلفوا في تسميتي ، بابا عايز يسميني سامح ، وماما عايزة تسميني مينا
ومن ثم اسمي اللي اتسجل في شهادة الميلاد هو سامح اللي هو اسمي الحقيقي
وبقيت معروف في العيلة والمنظقة بإسم مينـا،، ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> كلامي لـ لارا رورو و لـ اي حد متلغبط : خلاصة الموضوع إن أبويا وأمي اختلفوا في تسميتي ، بابا عايز يسميني سامح ، وماما عايزة تسميني مينا
> ومن ثم اسمي اللي اتسجل في شهادة الميلاد هو سامح اللي هو اسمي الحقيقي
> وبقيت معروف في العيلة والمنظقة بإسم مينـا،، ​


*ههههههههههه ماشى يا سامح يوووووه قصدى يا مينا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ماشى يا سامح يوووووه قصدى يا مينا *​


متنسيش إن لما جم يعمدوني سموني لوقا :spor2:  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> متنسيش إن لما جم يعمدوني سموني لوقا :spor2:  ​


ه*والنبى هو ايه ده 
*
*طب ماشى يا سامح مينا لوقا ههههههههه*

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> كلامي لـ لارا رورو و لـ اي حد متلغبط : خلاصة الموضوع إن أبويا وأمي اختلفوا في تسميتي ، بابا عايز يسميني سامح ، وماما عايزة تسميني مينا
> ومن ثم اسمي اللي اتسجل في شهادة الميلاد هو سامح اللي هو اسمي الحقيقي
> وبقيت معروف في العيلة والمنظقة بإسم مينـا،، ​



مابقوالك انا شوفت لفيلم المصرى القديم دا 70 مرة قبل كدة :t33:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

أنا بقا أعرفكم بالشخصيه الغلبانه واللي طالع عنيها في الدنيا ههههههههه

الاسم.. مريم (وبحب اسمي جدااا لانه علي اسم ام النور ^_^)

السن ..23 ( وبدايق جداا ان في ناس بتعاملني ان صغيرة*_* )
البرج ..الحمل
البلد ..

انا بت جدعة واسأل عليا وجدعنتى دى عادة 
ماشية سليم وعاملة اللى عليا وزيادة 
انا اللى فاهمة الاصول وفى ناس ناكرة وعندها بلادة 
واقفة انا وقفة رجالة عايشة لغيري وهاملة انا حالى
صبره طول عمرى وشيالة والغالى بيرخص للغالى 
بت مصرية .. صعيدية .. وأصيلة..لما تحتجها تلاقيها سداده 
بت مصريه..صعيدية..من عيله..في مني كتير..دي بلدنا..ولاده
يابتى علمتك وفلك فيكي علامي مبرتى وبكيتى كيف القمر قدامى 
يابوي ده انت الاصل والنور لأيامي 
بت مصرية .. صعيدية .. وأصيلة..لما تحتجها تلاقيها سداده
بت مصريه..صعيدية..من عيله..في مني كتير..دي بلدنا..ولاده 
بت مصرية .. صعيدية .. وأصيلة.
هههههههههههههه

الحاله الاجتماعيه ..بدور علي عريس ههههههه
هوياتي..الرسم والكتابه والترانيم
المرنم المفضل..هايدي منتصر واي ترانيم حزينه
المغني المفضل..شيرين 


ولو في حاجه نسيتها فكروني بقا ^_^
​


----------



## soul & life (21 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أنا بقا أعرفكم بالشخصيه الغلبانه واللي طالع عنيها في الدنيا ههههههههه
> 
> الاسم.. مريم (وبحب اسمي جدااا لانه علي اسم ام النور ^_^)
> 
> ...



نورتى حبيبتى اهلا بيكى وحلوة اوى التشريفة دى ههههههه
احلى تحية لاجدع بنت صعيدية مصرية واصيلة:new8:


----------



## nardeen (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاسم : ناردين
الدلع: nona
برج : الدلو 
من اسكندريه 
السن : 14 سنه ئلا كام شهر 
هوايتي : سماع الاغاني  (واتحداكو لو لقيتو حد سمع اغاني اكتر مني ) 
امممممممم
الحاله : طالبه
عيله لسعو ومجنونه ودمها خفيف  وجدعة وعشريه (تبا لتواضعي .....اللهم مزدني تواضعا ) بس كدة نسيت حاجة؟
*


----------



## soul & life (30 سبتمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *الاسم : ناردين
> الدلع: nona
> برج : الدلو
> من اسكندريه
> ...



يا ولكم يا ولكم يادى النور يادى النور :ranting:


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> 
> كل سنة وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين طيبين وبخير بركة صيام السيدة العذراء تكون معنا جميعا
> ...



موضوعك جميل يانيفو وانا قريت كل الصفحات عشان بصراحه نفسي اتعرف علي المنتدي كله واعرفكو بنفسي
اسمي روزا وفكري ده اسم جوزي مش بابايا
عندي 29 سنه برج التور
متجوزه ونفسي اعول قولو يااااااارب
اسكندرانيه حاليا وقاهرويه سابقا
كنت بشتغل مدرسه في حضانه قبل الجواز
حاليا ست بيت فاضيه 
جديده في المنتدي واللي عرفني عليه اختي بتول
حاليا بدخل كل الاقسام ولسه بستكشف ايه الحلو بس اكيد كل الاقسام مفيده
هواياتي بحب اوي اعمل اكلات جديده واقعد اجرب في جوزي  وبحب اسمع ترانيم جديده ماسمعتهاش قبل كده واكيد بسمع اغاني برضه

بدخل منتديات الطبخ كتيير وبسسسسسسس 

ونفسي ابقي صديقه لكل واحد في المنتدي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوعك جميل يانيفو وانا قريت كل الصفحات عشان بصراحه نفسي اتعرف علي المنتدي كله واعرفكو بنفسي
> اسمي روزا وفكري ده اسم جوزي مش بابايا
> عندي 29 سنه برج التور
> متجوزه ونفسي اعول قولو يااااااارب
> ...


يارب تعولي ياختي 
وانا اتكوز وااعول برضو:smile01

شوفته ياجماعه هواياتها ايه الاكل
وبتحب منتديات الطبخ
عشان تعرفوا بس انا طالعه لمين:smile01

نورتي ياوزة المنتدي:t23:​


----------



## روزا فكري (7 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارب تعولي ياختي
> وانا اتكوز وااعول برضو:smile01
> 
> شوفته ياجماعه هواياتها ايه الاكل
> ...



اوختشي حبيبتشي طبعا لازم تطلعي ليا وامال عايزه تطلعي لمين ده انتي تربيتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> اوختشي حبيبتشي طبعا لازم تطلعي ليا وامال عايزه تطلعي لمين ده انتي تربيتي


ونعمة التربيه:smile01
اللحمة استوت ولا لسه:smile01:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ونعمة التربيه:smile01
> اللحمة استوت ولا لسه:smile01:smile01​


*انتى دايما همك على الاكل كدا يابت 
طب بقولك ايه متنسيش صاخبتك فى شندوشت لحمة *:ura1:​


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ونعمة التربيه:smile01
> اللحمة استوت ولا لسه:smile01:smile01​



يانهاري انا نسيتها علي النار اروح ابص عليها


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى دايما همك على الاكل كدا يابت
> طب بقولك ايه متنسيش صاخبتك فى شندوشت لحمة *:ura1:​




سيبك من البت دي يارورو البت دي بخيله هاتاكل هي اللحمه وتديكي العيش فاضي خليكي معايا وصينية اللحمه كلها ماتغلاش عليكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> سيبك من البت دي يارورو البت دي بخيله هاتاكل هي اللحمه وتديكي العيش فاضي خليكي معايا وصينية اللحمه كلها ماتغلاش عليكي


*هههههههههههه ايه ده انتى متعرفيش انى قطعت علاقتى ببتول اصلا *
*دى لحمة يا بنتى مش اى حاجة هههههههه *
*لابتول بعد اليوم :ura1:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى دايما همك على الاكل كدا يابت
> طب بقولك ايه متنسيش صاخبتك فى شندوشت لحمة *:ura1:​


هههههههههه لا يابنتي مش همي ولا حاجه
اصلي كنت بكلمها وسالتها السؤال المعتاد "ها وعاملين ايه النهارده":t9: 
فقالتلي لحمة 
انا الصراحه بلعت ريقي وسكتت:w00t:​


روزا فكري قال:


> يانهاري انا نسيتها علي النار اروح ابص عليها


ولعي في البيت
اهو علي الاقل تدفوا:w00t:​


روزا فكري قال:


> سيبك من البت دي يارورو البت دي بخيله هاتاكل هي اللحمه وتديكي العيش فاضي خليكي معايا وصينية اللحمه كلها ماتغلاش عليكي


ايووووه ياسهن انت ياللي بتمسكنها لحد ماتمكنها:w00t:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ايه ده انتى متعرفيش انى قطعت علاقتى ببتول اصلا *
> *دى لحمة يا بنتى مش اى حاجة هههههههه *
> *لابتول بعد اليوم :ura1:*​


كل ده عشان حتتين لحمة يارورو
ماكانش العشا ابدا :smi420:​


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوعك جميل يانيفو وانا قريت كل الصفحات عشان بصراحه نفسي اتعرف علي المنتدي كله واعرفكو بنفسي
> اسمي روزا وفكري ده اسم جوزي مش بابايا
> عندي 29 سنه برج التور
> متجوزه ونفسي اعول قولو يااااااارب
> ...



اهلا يا حبيبتى نورتى الدنيا كلها .. الموضوع حلو بكل مشاركاتكم 
عاشت الاسامى يا روزا  ويارب ربنا يديلك توأم مرة واحدة انتى واللى فى بالى يارب بصلوات امنا العدرا
هواياتك جميلة خالص يا روز دا انتى على كده هتعملي لينا ولايم فى المنتدى
هيصوا يا جماعة :99: الشيف روزا وصلت
اسكندرية نورت بوجودك فيها .. علفكرة انا كمان اسكندرانية 
انتى بالفعل اخت وصديقة لينا كلنا يا حبيبتى يا اهلا وسهلا بيكى يا جميلة


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ايه ده انتى متعرفيش انى قطعت علاقتى ببتول اصلا *
> *دى لحمة يا بنتى مش اى حاجة هههههههه *
> *لابتول بعد اليوم :ura1:*​



:smil8: مش كده هتخضوا البت من اول مشاركة ههههههههه سبوها فى حالها من اول يوم هتاكلوا اكلها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> :smil8: مش كده هتخضوا البت من اول مشاركة ههههههههه سبوها فى حالها من اول يوم هتاكلوا اكلها


مش عارفه يانيفو رورو دي علي طول همها في الاكل كدا:11azy:
دي باعتني وباعه عشرة المنتدي اللي بنا
عشان حتتين لحمه:w00t:
اومال لو ديك رومي كانت عملت فيا ايه:t9::t9:​


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يا بنتى كسفتونا البت تقول علينا ايه مبيشفوش لحمة 
اصبروا بس اختنا روزا هتعمل لينا فته ولحمة  واكلات ومحتاجات 
هى روزا بعد كده هتعمل الاكل وبدل متأكل جوزها وتجرب فيه هتجيبه هنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> يا بنتى كسفتونا البت تقول علينا ايه مبيشفوش لحمة
> اصبروا بس اختنا روزا هتعمل لينا فته ولحمة  واكلات ومحتاجات
> هى روزا بعد كده هتعمل الاكل وبدل متأكل جوزها وتجرب فيه هتجيبه هنا


اااااه قصدك تيجي تجرب فينا
انتي قصدك  كدا متنكريش ههههههههههه
انا بهدي النفوس:w00t:​


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااه قصدك تيجي تجرب فينا
> انتي قصدك  كدا متنكريش ههههههههههه
> انا بهدي النفوس:w00t:​



هههههههههههه يا ستى تجرب اهى مرة تخيب ومرة تصيب
واكيد اختك يعنى هتطلع لمين هتكون شاطرة فى الاكل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههه يا ستى تجرب اهى مرة تخيب ومرة تصيب
> واكيد اختك يعنى هتطلع لمين هتكون شاطرة فى الاكل


ايون طالعه لماما 
لا بامانه اختي اكلها جميل وكلام في سرك احلي من اكل ماما :w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه لا يابنتي مش همي ولا حاجه
> اصلي كنت بكلمها وسالتها السؤال المعتاد "ها وعاملين ايه النهارده":t9:
> فقالتلي لحمة
> انا الصراحه بلعت ريقي وسكتت:w00t:
> ...


*ايون يابت اومال ايه دى لحممممممممممممة 
وبعدين على راى المثل اللى بيقول 
ان جتلك اللحمة فى الطريق امشى وراها وسيب الصديق ههههه 
ايه رايك فى المثل ده لسة مالفاه طازة هههههه *​ 


نيفيان قال:


> :smil8: مش كده هتخضوا البت من اول مشاركة ههههههههه سبوها فى حالها من اول يوم هتاكلوا اكلها


*هههههههههههههه مش هى اللى قالت ان اكلها حلو لازم نجرب وندوق بقى 
*​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه يانيفو رورو دي علي طول همها في الاكل كدا:11azy:
> دي باعتني وباعه عشرة المنتدي اللي بنا
> عشان حتتين لحمه:w00t:
> اومال لو ديك رومي كانت عملت فيا ايه:t9::t9:​


*ديك رومى 30:
لا بقولك ايه يا بتول احنا نركب اول قطر ونطلع على اسكندرية عدل 
انا صحتى بتيجى على جو اسكندرية ههههه 
يابت ده انتى ممكن تبعينى علشان شندوشت كوارع :crazy_pil*​


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ياريت وانا هستناكم فى المحطة واللى يرجع فى كلامه يبقا عيل
واجمل اكل يتعمل لاجمل بنات واجدع اخوات فى الدنيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> طيب ياريت وانا هستناكم فى المحطة واللى يرجع فى كلامه يبقا عيل
> واجمل اكل يتعمل لاجمل بنات واجدع اخوات فى الدنيا


*طب يا نيفو احياه النبى نفسى فى المكرونة البشاميل وبكسل اعملها ههههههه 
وجلاش باللحمة المفرومة وبانيه وحمام وبك ووز ومتنسيش الحلويات 
بسبوسة وكيك وكنافة 
وكفاية كدا مش عاوزة اكلفك *:99:


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب يا نيفو احياه النبى نفسى فى المكرونة البشاميل وبكسل اعملها ههههههه
> وجلاش باللحمة المفرومة وبانيه وحمام وبك ووز ومتنسيش الحلويات
> بسبوسة وكيك وكنافة
> وكفاية كدا مش عاوزة اكلفك *:99:



هههههههههههههههههه يا حبيبتى بس كده من عيونى

علفكرة عاملة مكرونة بالبشاميل النهاردة وحياتك لسه مطلعاها من الفرن:99:


----------



## white.angel (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاسم : خدامتك وايت ... وباشمهندث عبود ... بيدلعنى بيقولى ثوعاد* :t23:

*السن : مبعدش يا جيمى *:heat:

*المؤهل : تجاره انجلش وبسعى اطلع منها سليمه **:hlp:  *

*الشغل : فى الصيف بشتغل فى بنك ... *:smile02

*الحاله الاجتماعيه : جارى البحث عن باثم* :t25:

*مقاس شوزتى : 40 بفيونكه *:new6:

*بحب اتفرج على الانمى *:2: *... والافلام الهندى * *... وبحب اطبخ **:t33:*

*هواياتى : الكتابه ... اى حاجة اقعد اكتب عنها حتى لو عن كفاح **دودة القز فى الادغال  *:smile01
*ومؤخراً اتجهت لترجمة الميديا المسيحيه ..* :vava:

*رقم البطاقه والعنوان ... هبعتهملك فى تقييم بقى *:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يا حبيبتى بس كده من عيونى
> 
> علفكرة عاملة مكرونة بالبشاميل النهاردة وحياتك لسه مطلعاها من الفرن:99:


*ههههههههه حبيبة قلبى يا ناس 
ربنا يخليكى لينا وميحرمناش منك ابدا يارب 
اما المشرونة البكاميل يووه قصدى المكرونة البشاميل 
انتى والولاد كلتوها كانى كلتها بالظبط 
بالف هنا وشفا يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ايه ده انتى متعرفيش انى قطعت علاقتى ببتول اصلا *
> *دى لحمة يا بنتى مش اى حاجة هههههههه *
> *لابتول بعد اليوم :ura1:*​



هههههههههه طب ده انا كده اخاف لحد يقولك ورك بطه تقولي لا روزا بعد اليوم وتسبيني وتمشي واحنا في اول الطريق ههههههه


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اهلا يا حبيبتى نورتى الدنيا كلها .. الموضوع حلو بكل مشاركاتكم
> عاشت الاسامى يا روزا  ويارب ربنا يديلك توأم مرة واحدة انتى واللى فى بالى يارب بصلوات امنا العدرا
> هواياتك جميلة خالص يا روز دا انتى على كده هتعملي لينا ولايم فى المنتدى
> هيصوا يا جماعة :99: الشيف روزا وصلت
> ...



ميرسي اوي يانيفو علي دعوتك الحلوه وربنا يسمع منك يارب بصلوات العدرا
وبالنسبه للولايم من عنيا ده انا حتي فرحت اوي لما قولتي انك من اسكندريه 
ويارب اعرف اكون اخت وصديقه عند حسن ظنكو كفايه المحبه اللي حستها منكو في اول يوم دخلت المنتدي


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> يا بنتى كسفتونا البت تقول علينا ايه مبيشفوش لحمة
> اصبروا بس اختنا روزا هتعمل لينا فته ولحمة  واكلات ومحتاجات
> هى روزا بعد كده هتعمل الاكل وبدل متأكل جوزها وتجرب فيه هتجيبه هنا



ههههههه ساعتها جوزي هايفرح بيكو اوي عشان هاترحموه من التجارب اللي بجربها فيه
فكرتيني اقوم اشوف التجربه اللي في الفرن


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااه قصدك تيجي تجرب فينا
> انتي قصدك  كدا متنكريش ههههههههههه
> انا بهدي النفوس:w00t:​



هي صح ياسخان مانا اللي بعمله مايعتبرش اكل يعتبر تجارب 

وعايزه اقولك ان في تجربه جديده في الفرن ريحتها واااو


----------



## geegoo (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع جميل و مفيد جدا و يشرفني اني أشارك معاكم ..
جورج
36 سنة
صيدلي و باشتغل في مجال الدعاية الطبية
متزوج و عندي بنتين
الهوايات الموسيقي و القراءة و النت 
بحب المنتدي كله بكل من فيه و ما فيه ...
بس لظروف الوقت بدخل اقسام قليلة ....
و لو نسيت حاجة اكيد بتول هتفكرني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> الموضوع جميل و مفيد جدا و يشرفني اني أشارك معاكم ..
> جورج
> 36 سنة
> صيدلي و باشتغل في مجال الدعاية الطبية
> ...


ايون نسييييت
المؤهل
برجك ايه
الوانك المفضله
بتسمع مين من المرنمين والمطربين
اسماء بنوتاتك ايه انا نفسي اعرف اسماهم لو مفيش مانع
والاهم بقا بتحب تاكل ايه:t9::t9:

ماليش دعوك حضرتك اللي قولت افكرك:w00t:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> هي صح ياسخان مانا اللي بعمله مايعتبرش اكل يعتبر تجارب
> 
> وعايزه اقولك ان في تجربه جديده في الفرن ريحتها واااو


انا سخان:11azy:​ طب يارب التجربة تبوظ عشان بتقولي عليا سخان بس هه:t30:​


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا سخان:11azy:​ طب يارب التجربة تبوظ عشان بتقولي عليا سخان بس هه:t30:​



لا بصراحه الريحه بتقول عكس كده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> لا بصراحه الريحه بتقول عكس كده


الرك عالطعم مش الريحه:t30:


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الرك عالطعم مش الريحه:t30:



يابنتي انتي عماله بتبعيلي الرسايل اللي انا بقولك مش عارفه ارد عليها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> يابنتي انتي عماله بتبعيلي الرسايل اللي انا بقولك مش عارفه ارد عليها


الله يعني مقيمش مشاركة ليكي عجبتني
معلش شدي حيلك بس انتي معانا وهتلاقكي بتبعتي رسايل وتقيمات زي القردة:t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> هههههههههه طب ده انا كده اخاف لحد يقولك ورك بطه تقولي لا روزا بعد اليوم وتسبيني وتمشي واحنا في اول الطريق ههههههه


*ههههههه لا يا روز اوعى تفهمينى صح 
انتى وبتول حبايبى هههههه 
*


----------



## geegoo (9 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون نسييييت
> المؤهل
> أنا قلت لابويا يدخلني كلية البوسطة ف طنطا
> صيدلي يا فندم و خريج صيدلة
> ...


و مقاس الجزمة  ..... مش هاقوله ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> و مقاس الجزمة  ..... مش هاقوله ...


اووووف ليه كدا دا مهم برضو
ياريتني كنت سألتك عليه من الاول:t9:

اسماء بنوتاتك حلوين اوي 
ربنا يخليهوملك يارب ويباركلك فيهم

والاكل بقاا واوووو
انا بحب نفس الاكل اللي حضرتك قولته:8_5_17:

بس مش ناوي برضو تقولنا مقاس الجزمة:smile01​


----------



## soul & life (9 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> الموضوع جميل و مفيد جدا و يشرفني اني أشارك معاكم ..
> جورج
> 36 سنة
> صيدلي و باشتغل في مجال الدعاية الطبية
> ...



اهلا وسهلا بيك الموضوع فعلا جميل لكن هو جميل بيكم 
عاشت الاسامى يا دكتور جورج وربنا يخليلك حبايبك يارب ويفرح قلبك بيهم 
ومعلش بقا وقعت فى ايد الذى لا يرحم ههههههههه مضطر تجاوب على باقى اسئلة بتول
اسماء بناتك جميلة اوى عاشت الاسامى ربنا يفرحكم بيهم


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا مش معاكم فى اللعبة دى
 مش بحب اتكلم فى السياسة هههههههههههه​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

يعلم الله لسة واكل وجوعتوني 
وبعدين بقى 
​


----------



## soul & life (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *انا مش معاكم فى اللعبة دى
> مش بحب اتكلم فى السياسة هههههههههههه​*




هههههه متخفش يا يوليوس امن الدولة اتقفل وبعدين احنا مش عاوزين اكتر من اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ومقاس شوزك 
:new2: مش اكتر من كده


----------

